

Let's Save Business From the Businessmen: A Founder's Defense of Business - wretched
http://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesleadershipforum/2012/04/24/lets-save-business-from-the-businessmen/

======
creamyhorror
Simple but well put article. It's good to be reminded that the deeper goal of
business should be about serving humans and solving problems, not (purely)
about rushing for gold or skimming money off transactions. There will always
be those who simply want to dominate markets and accumulate wealth for the
sake of it, but let's not let them get their way.

~~~
sopooneo
So undercut them.

------
JHSheridan
Well put. This may seem obvious to the HN crowd, but not as much to those
outside of the field.

